# sling adapter stopped working



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a hopper with a sling adapter that worked fine before. Now when I access through android it says "starting home theater" and the blue bar goes about 3/4 of the way and stops. Then I get a message saying my internet isn't connected to revceiver. I can see one of my tuners states sling_ssa active but it wont work. Anyone else?


----------



## fastford19 (Sep 24, 2012)

Did you figure this problem out?

My sling adapter was working last night and today I'm getting this issue.

Same issue on iPhone, iPad, and Android. Does not matter if its over wifi or data.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Try cold reboot (cut power cord for a minute).


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Power cord reboot didn't work. It took a day or so and its worked fine since. Don't know what happened.


----------



## broeddog (Sep 12, 2009)

Just curious, but would my sling adaptor be more reliable if it was hooked to the Hopper that is closest to my router or does it make a difference that it is hooked up to the Hopper upstairs furthest from my router.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

broeddog said:


> Just curious, but would my sling adaptor be more reliable if it was hooked to the Hopper that is closest to my router or does it make a difference that it is hooked up to the Hopper upstairs furthest from my router.


You could try and report here; your config could be very unique and no one would repeat it.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

I have the same problem. Going out of town and trying to watch my TV is a losing proposition these days. It would seem the application on both the iPhone and iPad is very intolerant of missed packets. I haven't captured data on the wire at home, but I suspect it's UDP and after a certain delay, the Dish application just gives up. So far, this side of the experience has been nothing but frustration station.

Scott


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I think it encapsulated in HTTP (port 80) ...


----------



## broeddog (Sep 12, 2009)

Just an update on the sling adaptor and its poor performance. I moved the sling adaptor to the Hopper in the basement where it is now about seven feet from my router. I have been able to access it several times throughout the day today and after the initial music upon connection and a guide refresh, it has been working as expected. I don't no if moving it closer to the router accounts for better performance or if the gremlin inside didn't like being banished to the basement, but something changed for the better. Does the sling ever get any software updates and if so does this happen when the Hopper gets updated or is it accomplished through some other route.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

P Smith said:


> I think it encapsulated in HTTP (port 80) ...


I found this online... I don't know how accurate it is:

http://findports.com/document.php?tag=slingbox

What ports it uses doesn't really matter in the long run. What matters is the disconnects, either via wifi on an external device or via cellular carrier. Very maddening.

Scott


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

broeddog said:


> Just an update on the sling adaptor and its poor performance. I moved the sling adaptor to the Hopper in the basement where it is now about seven feet from my router. I have been able to access it several times throughout the day today and after the initial music upon connection and a guide refresh, it has been working as expected. I don't no if moving it closer to the router accounts for better performance or if the gremlin inside didn't like being banished to the basement, but something changed for the better. Does the sling ever get any software updates and if so does this happen when the Hopper gets updated or is it accomplished through some other route.


I don't know about the software updates--unless it's the client on a tablet or phone. Those devices get updates from time to time but you have to download them--it's not automatic.

Regarding positioning. Positioning should only matter if you're using wifi to your Hopper. If it's hardwired, then you likely have a flakey cable or flakey port on your switch/router. Either that or the speed is too slow to support the media.

Scott


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dunkonu23 said:


> I found this online... I don't know how accurate it is:
> 
> http://findports.com/document.php?tag=slingbox
> 
> ...


I thought about a client's side; from sling it is 5001. Just type: "telnet <its IP> 5001" and you'll see it.


----------



## broeddog (Sep 12, 2009)

Since I moved the Hopper to the basement I have been able to watch all programming without any glitches. I was at the laundry mat and the doctors office and was able to view programming on both 3&4G network. I also chatted with somebody at dish support on how the sling adapter gets updated. I was told the problems that I have been having were known issues and that a report would also be sent to engineering. I was told that a software update was scheduled to be pushed to the Hoppers within the next 48-72 hours, I'll take that with a grain of salt but hopefully an update will be pushed. The sling adapter is hooked to a hopper that is bridged to the Hopper upstairs, which is hard wired to the router.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

P Smith said:


> I thought about a client's side; from sling it is 5001. Just type: "telnet <its IP> 5001" and you'll see it.


Yep, bro... that only works once, but it does confirm connectivity and routing.  I'm a Senior Network and Security Engineer. 

Scott


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

broeddog said:


> Since I moved the Hopper to the basement I have been able to watch all programming without any glitches. I was at the laundry mat and the doctors office and was able to view programming on both 3&4G network. I also chatted with somebody at dish support on how the sling adapter gets updated. I was told the problems that I have been having were known issues and that a report would also be sent to engineering. I was told that a software update was scheduled to be pushed to the Hoppers within the next 48-72 hours, I'll take that with a grain of salt but hopefully an update will be pushed. The sling adapter is hooked to a hopper that is bridged to the Hopper upstairs, which is hard wired to the router.


Regarding the update; it's a good thing. Let's hope it cures these problems because as it stands now, it's hit or miss. When I first got my Hoppers/Sling adapter back in the spring, it used to work flawlessly. Now? Well.. 

Scott


----------



## fastford19 (Sep 24, 2012)

Getting stuck on blue bar saying starting living room. While the app is stuck, i can go to the menu hopper, go to settings, diagnostics, system status, and after a few seconds go back and the video will start playing without any issues.


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

fastford19 said:


> Getting stuck on blue bar saying starting living room. While the app is stuck, i can go to the menu hopper, go to settings, diagnostics, system status, and after a few seconds go back and the video will start playing without any issues.


My Sling Adapter has also stopped working! I get the same blue bar - it says "Starting Family Room..." and never connects. Doh! What can I do?


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

I've noticed if you go to settings and go to "my receiver" and there is 2 green circles if all is right. When it dosent work the green circle on left is not green. I log out and in a couple times then its good.


----------



## Llamaguy (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the idea about how to clear the sling adapter problem *fastford19* by: Choosing what you want to view on the remote device or web site, going into the Hopper's Settings -> Diagnostics -> System Status, and after a few seconds exiting out (don't stay in too long, or the client will report that a user is performing a switch reset).

Here's what I think is happening:

When you first connect to the Hopper via Sling, the Sling adapter is RANDOMLY connected to an available tuner on a RANDOM channel, and then it switches to the desired thing (the *desired* channel, or a DVR recording). If that initial *randomly* tuned channel happens to be one that you DO NOT subscribe to, game over, the Sling will never get past an unseen "you are not subscribed" situation and you're dead. (You can verify this stuck condition by pressing the RED button on the remote to show all the tuners -- you'll see SLING_SSA tuned to a channel you're not subscribed to.)

Unfortunately, even rebooting the receiver does not often cause the Sling to choose a different (hopefully subscribed) channel. I think the reason that *fastford19*'s solution above works is because viewing the system status *disrupts*/disconnects all of the tuners, including the Sling's, and then the app (or web site) can now have a better shot of getting the Hopper to tune the Sling adapter to a different (hopefully subscribed) channel and not get stuck.

Of course the solution only works when you're at home, so its use is limited to using a computer/phone/tablet at home -- if you're on the road, you're stuck.

PS. Dish Support says they'll be pushing an update out to correct this next week.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

S2.23 is testing now ... perhaps the fix is included.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> S2.23 is testing now ... perhaps the fix is included.


:lol:


----------



## eddwall (Feb 9, 2012)

"Llamaguy" said:


> Thanks for the idea about how to clear the sling adapter problem fastford19 by: Choosing what you want to view on the remote device or web site, going into the Hopper's Settings -> Diagnostics -> System Status, and after a few seconds exiting out (don't stay in too long, or the client will report that a user is performing a switch reset).
> 
> Here's what I think is happening:
> 
> ...


Temporary fix when you get stuck on unsubscribed channel.

Disconnect sling . Busy all tuners by using Joeys or PIP, or setup recordings. You want all three tuners to be busy. Then try to connect with sling, you should get "all tuners are busy message", but this time your menu screen will come up . It is where you can change channels, DVR commands and others commands. Leave tablet, smartphone, or other device right there on screen. Now release at least one tuner and make it available. Use connecting device smartphone, tablet etc. and hit the "LIVE" button. This will connect you back to Hopper tuner through sling. You will still connect to unsubscribed channel, but this time you have the channel menu and can change the channel to a valid one. Your sling will work and connect for several days until it happens again.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I click the "Last" button when I get the busy signal...I get a random channel but it works every time, on the iMac and PB, other mobile media I don't know. :icon_cool


----------



## sporttster (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm having connection problems as well. It's slow to start and then it tries to find recievers. When this sits for a couple minutes, it times out and says 'connection timeout'. I've tried resetting the app, clearing data, uninstall and reinstall, turning Razr off and back on. Nothing gets it to stop this. And it's random. I'll be watching something, turn it off. Come back later and bam, I can't get on the app (android). I did it enough tonight trying to get it to connect and it started popping up a box that said 'technical problem' and wouldn't log on. It's been doing this alot lately. What gives???


----------

